# New Knife - Konosuke HD 240 Wa-Sujihiki



## shendao (Jan 19, 2010)

Just want to share, my Konosuke HD 240 Wa-Sujihiki arrived fro CKTG today.



Funny thing is there was not pin hole in the saya to plug the pin. But the knife was really sharp OOTB. It push cut paper effortlessly and is very light.

BTW I bought this knife after reading all the favourable comment by BDL.

Know I'm going to enjoy using it.

Guess I don't need to put it to the stone for the time being.

BTW wondering where should I drill the hole for the pin, anybody willing to share.

Thank you.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

You've figured out where to drill a hole by now, I presume? (Sorry -- I just saw this post here after having seen it replied to elsewhere).  I'm a bit envious -- great knife.  I'm less envious than I might be because my real lust has your knife surrounded.  I'd love the 300mm (or 270mm)  and the 210mm versions of that knife, in particular.

Is the handle a true octagonal handle, or is that one rounded at the bottom? It looks octagonal from the picture, but that may be just the way the shadows fall.

Congrats on the new baby.  She is very pretty!


----------



## shendao (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Wagstaff, its rounded at the bottom.  Had the hole drilled myself using a 4mm drill bit and then do a slight enlargement so that the pin fits nicely.


----------



## shendao (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Wagstaff, its rounded at the bottom.  Drill a 4mm hole myself and had it enlarged so as to have a nice fit for the pin.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

I'm glad you executed a good solution for the pin problem -- any less would have been disappointing!

I haven't actually held a knife with those rounded handles.  Seems like a great feature.  Again, congrats!


----------

